
In-N-Out Billionaire Lynsi Snyder Opens Up - prostoalex
https://www.forbes.com/sites/chloesorvino/2018/10/10/exclusive-in-n-out-billionaire-lynsi-snyder-opens-up-about-her-troubled-past-and-the-burger-chains-future/#1aae3d934b9c
======
byoung2
_It has just one location within the city limits of Los Angeles_

Not true...there are at least 9 locations in Los Angeles city proper. It is
understandable to miss the San Fernando Valley locations, since they use
colloquial neighborhood names as the city (e.g. Sherman Oaks, or Woodland
Hills) despite actually being in Los Angeles, but there are 3 that have Los
Angeles listed as the city (Westwood, Venice, and LAX)

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/In-N-
Out+Burger/@34.127224...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/In-N-
Out+Burger/@34.1272242,-118.4668606,11.19z/data=!4m8!1m2!2m1!1sin+n+out+los+angeles!3m4!1s0x0:0xbac08fbd9691e562!8m2!3d34.2150316!4d-118.4483242)

